
Ask HN: How do you deploy a MeteorJS app on Ubuntu 16.04 using Nginx - LukeFitzpatrick
Any help, we&#x27;d really appreciate it.
======
LukeFitzpatrick
We found this (there's no update that we can find on 16.04 but earlier
versions like 14.04) [https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
depl...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-deploy-a-
meteor-js-application-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-nginx)

